# Rootzwiki app problems.



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

A week or so ago there was an update that had a new UI and the ability to like posts.

There were some problems initially.

My question is has this been fixed? I'm not finding any more discussion about it but my app is back to the old UI and I can't get more than 10 topics to load at a time.

Any info?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

*sigh*

Never mind. I found talk of it under the site news section. I even tried a search before I posted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

